# Keith Urban



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i know he's a "country" guy, but hot damn this guy can play...and every time i see a video of him playing, he's using different amps...HIWATT's, JCM800's, BadCat's, Matchless...the guy has incredible tone...

i was looking for what he was using to get his tone...and although its always changing...i found this on TGP...


> For the people wondering about how Keith get's his tone ... I got
> this information direct from Scotty Huff ... a member in Keith's
> Band ... and from watching Keith live ...
> 
> ...


http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=481502

and this...









and this is apparantly more recent...









a beautiful goldtop...recording the solo to Kiss a Girl
[YOUTUBE]ltWknNvE97Q[/YOUTUBE]

and a recent article in Vintage Guitar...


i think the guy can play...he's got some great tunes too...about 2 or 3 months ago he was on tv...Live at the Orange Lounge...fickin wicked...

check him out for sure! i'm gonna see him at Bluesfest this year in Ott!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes for sure he can play. am definitely an Urban fan, but if you like his gear and tone then you'll love Brad Paisley. He also uses many different types of amps for tone. DrZ, Vox, Bruno, Fender, etc. And boy he can play. Kieth Urban is about half the talent that Brad Paisley is on the fretboard.
They did collaborate on a tune if you wanna get a contrast of their tones.

[YOUTUBE]9F_FN4ygjTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

He's "new country". Which is a newfangled term for Rock and roll in cowboy hats and pickup trucks.
I dont see much similarity at all to old country other than the occassional use of lapsteel guitar for effect. More about the image than the sound, IMO.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> More about the image than the sound, IMO.



There are some musicians where its more about the music than the image. They are called "Studio Musicians".


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Brad Paisley's playing is great, but I can't even get through a bar of his "bread & butter" music. That's why I'll probably never bother seeing him live, unless of course it's strictly an instrumental affair. 

Stuff like this just makes me feel ill:

[video=youtube;vBErCVNP6rM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBErCVNP6rM[/video]


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> Brad Paisley's playing is great, but I can't even get through a bar of his "bread & butter" music. That's why I'll probably never bother seeing him live, unless of course it's strictly an instrumental affair.
> 
> Stuff like this just makes me feel ill:
> 
> [video=youtube;vBErCVNP6rM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBErCVNP6rM[/video]


And therein lies the problem with Brad. He's one of my favorites but it took an accidental listen to one of his albums to become a fan. I dislike his radio releases. His best stuff never sees the radio. I did go to a concert and mostly he played his radio hits. Some are ok. It was nice just seeing all those Dr Z's and Crook guitars. And he did pick an instrumental or 2.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah, I can't get past Brad's goofy new-country, all-hat-and-no-cattle stuff either. I hope there is some tongue-in-cheekness with that shtick, but I'm not so sure. Plays like a sonofabitch though, and I like that mostly instrumental album of his from last year.

Brad has a Trainwreck Express now too, and I'm sure I hear some Dumble tones on one or two of his songs. I'm not sure what amps he has left after the Soundcheck flooding. So much for the H2O tour.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i love brad too...took the wife to see him on valentines day the year before last in Ottawa with Deirks Bentley...frickin great show...Brad's band in incredibly tight...



> He's one of my favorites but it took an accidental listen to one of his albums to become a fan. I dislike his radio releases. His best stuff never sees the radio.


i could agree with this...his albums are great...not just the songs that make the radio, b/c i agree some are pretty sappy...but he can be witty and funny and write a damn good riff too...check out the album PLAY...its got the Start a Band song and Cliffs of Rock City...kind of an Ode to Cliffs of Dover...theres some sweet stuff on their...

i've been a fan of both these guys for years...and i had more respect for Brad after i heard about when he got signed, he told them his band played on the records, or no deal...one of the few guys in country that do that...

would love to see them both in concert sometime! that would be a wicked show


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Yeah, I can't get past Brad's goofy new-country, all-hat-and-no-cattle stuff either. I hope there is some tongue-in-cheekness with that shtick, but I'm not so sure. Plays like a sonofabitch though, and I like that mostly instrumental album of his from last year.
> 
> Brad has a Trainwreck Express now too, and I'm sure I hear some Dumble tones on one or two of his songs. I'm not sure what amps he has left after the Soundcheck flooding. So much for the H2O tour.


He's actually got whats called a Z-Wreck. Dr Z is actually going to be releasing that long awaited amp to the public.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> i love brad too...took the wife to see him on valentines day the year before last in Ottawa with Deirks Bentley...frickin great show...Brad's band in incredibly tight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I saw a concert on that same tour with Dierks Bently. I attended the one at Copps in Hamilton. I have every album he's released except the Christmas one. "Play" is a great album. I really like his newest album "American Saturday Night". 2 of the singles released "Welcome to the Future" and "Water", I think are great tunes. Not as many sappy songs on this one.
Oops and sorry I somehow hijacked a thread about Keith Urban and turned it in to a Brad Paisley thread.
Getting back to Keith Urban I do think he's a good guitarist in his own right. I feel he strays pretty far from country but I like alot of his stuff and have a few of his albums. I haven't been to one of his concerts yet but I know I'd enjoy it.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> He's actually got whats called a Z-Wreck. Dr Z is actually going to be releasing that long awaited amp to the public.


According to an article in GP a couple years ago he has Two Z-wrecks (there are only three apparently) AND a Trainwreck.....the Trainwreck doesn't usually go on the road.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I prefer my rock to be rock and country to be Johnny Cash,Merle Haggard,Willie Nelson and Hank Williams.I grew up on the outlaws,to me that's country.
Conway Twitty isn't that bad either,he liked to sing about infidelity,rare in country music at the time as far as i know.Oh yea and Georgy Jones,can't go wrong with some Jones.:2guns:


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i like that old country too...but its a rare breed anymore that does country like that...

i found this today...it had two key points of interest...2/3 the way thru the song he autographs the guitar and gives it to a girl in the crowd...and then gets back to the stage and pulls out his LP Gold top with the trapeze bar...

i'm seeing him at bluesfest...maybe he'll do it again!! (heres hoping its me!) (HA)

[youtube]7vUqHZJIEk0[/youtube]


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

"i know he's a "country" guy, but hot damn this guy can play"...

sorry, i just don't get this.

but it does help to explain why guitar player gets so much hate mail when they put brad paisley on the cover, and is probably the main reason that vince gill has never made the cover.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

david henman said:


> it does help to explain why guitar player gets so much hate mail when they put brad paisley on the cover, and is probably the main reason that vince gill has never made the cover.


i'll bite...what do you mean?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> i'll bite...what do you mean?


...an inherent prejudice toward an entire genre of music. i expect it from mainstream audiences, but not from musicians.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

david henman said:


> ...an inherent prejudice toward an entire genre of music. i expect it from mainstream audiences, but not from musicians.


i know what your saying,i think people just get a bit confused. i mean,when you see guys like garth brooks and toby keith pretending to play,it gets kind of annoying. i actually heard toby keith "soloing" once.i hope he meant it as a joke. you might say,"yeah,but they arent the guitarists,they are singers". which is true,but they kind of always have the guitar and the actual guitarists are sort of hidden. it goes all the way back to Elvis,i mean if Scotty Moore had been walking down the street at the time elvis was being mobbed,would anyone even know who he was? jimmy bryant,hank garland,etc.....there have always been wicked country players. in rock and blues theyve just been more at the forefront,and the guitar used less as a toy prop.

i think musicians just get annoyed when someone uses the guitar,as i said,like a prop. and i think that happens much more in country music of the more"pop" variety.

i dunno,its just a theory,i could be all wrong.

Urban and Paisley are 2 guys who fortunately dont though follow that trend though. both are wicked players. Paisley in particular has scared me more then once with some of the licks he plays,and with a clean tone on top of that. its enough to make me wanna go out and buy a cowboy hat............almost

Bobby


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Bobby said:


> i know what your saying,i think people just get a bit confused. i mean,when you see guys like garth brooks and toby keith pretending to play,it gets kind of annoying. i actually heard toby keith "soloing" once.i hope he meant it as a joke. you might say,"yeah,but they arent the guitarists,they are singers". which is true,but they kind of always have the guitar and the actual guitarists are sort of hidden. it goes all the way back to Elvis,i mean if Scotty Moore had been walking down the street at the time elvis was being mobbed,would anyone even know who he was? jimmy bryant,hank garland,etc.....there have always been wicked country players. in rock and blues theyve just been more at the forefront,and the guitar used less as a toy prop.
> 
> i think musicians just get annoyed when someone uses the guitar,as i said,like a prop. and i think that happens much more in country music of the more"pop" variety.
> 
> ...


Meet one of Brad Paisleys favorite guitar players. He stays pretty true to traditional country. Does pretty much all old covers. But best of all he's a Canadian boy. And he is scary on the guitar.

[YOUTUBE]gY8AFtlAykA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> Meet one of Brad Paisleys favorite guitar players. He stays pretty true to traditional country. Does pretty much all old covers. But best of all he's a Canadian boy. And he is scary on the guitar.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gY8AFtlAykA[/YOUTUBE]


I love Redd, that was really great. I would rather see this any day over a much more expensive affair, in a much bigger venue with far poorer odds of having good seats to see someone like Paisley play mostly radio friendly music. Thanks* guitarman2*


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> I love Redd, that was really great. I would rather see this any day over a much more expensive affair, in a much bigger venue with far poorer odds of having good seats to see someone like Paisley play mostly radio friendly music. Thanks* guitarman2*


you and me both. I'd love to see Redd and although I'm a big paisley fan I'd pass on a concert for Redd. He doesn't seem to play around here.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

so...live at the Orange Lounge was on again on monday...i only saw a volume pedal and a wah for Keith...i wonder if his techie runs everything behind the scenes?


----------

